# PC Help!



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

OK I was asking Xtreme or Xose to answer this on another thread - but then had second thoughts and so Im starting a new one in the hope someone can help me!

I have a husband who cant stop himself messing with my files on the PC in an apparent effort keeping it running efficiently! Yeah Right! in his efforts to do this last week he deleted all my photographs! .... and now they are gone! I want to know if there is any free software I can download to recover them ? I googled recovery stuff and it wanted me to pay - now I dont really mind paying as long as I can trust the site and the software - what I dont want to do is download and pay for something that scams me or just doesnt work!

Any of you computer lovelies out there have any tips or recommendations ? I need to get the photos back!!!

Gracias ... Sue x


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> OK I was asking Xtreme or Xose to answer this on another thread - but then had second thoughts and so Im starting a new one in the hope someone can help me!
> 
> I have a husband who cant stop himself messing with my files on the PC in an apparent effort keeping it running efficiently! Yeah Right! in his efforts to do this last week he deleted all my photographs! .... and now they are gone! I want to know if there is any free software I can download to recover them ? I googled recovery stuff and it wanted me to pay - now I dont really mind paying as long as I can trust the site and the software - what I dont want to do is download and pay for something that scams me or just doesnt work!
> 
> ...


Oh no!! No Backup?!!

First of all, stop using the computer if at all possible. Secondly DO NOT use a package that you have to install.

Basically, your files aren't deleted when you delete them. They are simply marked for deletion on the file tables. Problem is, the space they occupy is no longer protected from overwrite and so, the more you use the PC, the more chance there is that a file you want back will be overwritten.

Not sure what's available out there to recover lost data from a diskette or ISO BootCD but I'll have a look and let you know unless someone comes back with ideas.

Keep in mind that just using the internet leaves loads of stuff on your HDD so if you can avoid using it until you run restore, do so.

Xose


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Xose said:


> Oh no!! No Backup?!!
> 
> First of all, stop using the computer if at all possible. Secondly DO NOT use a package that you have to install.
> 
> ...


Hi Xose

******! I hope I havent already lost them then given I have still been using the PC! better stop now just in case.

Thanks for taking the time to have a look. We used to back up everything but since we got this new laptop we have been lax! and its stupid I know .... a harsh lesson! files containing CVs etc are ok for me to reproduce but photos are a different matter altogether! Im gutted to be honest!

Will wait with baited breath just in case you find something to give it a try!

Thanks again
Sue


----------



## magnolia (Jan 30, 2009)

I found back my files from " Start"-All programs-Accessories-System tools-System restore-Choose date.I don't understand anything about computers,I don't know how I found this.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

magnolia said:


> I found back my files from " Start"-All programs-Accessories-System tools-System restore-Choose date.I don't understand anything about computers,I don't know how I found this.


Hi Magnolia

I did a System Restore but that didnt bring back the files unfortunately, but thanks for taking the time to make the suggestion.

Im hoping Xose or one of our other extremely Computer literate guys can help me out here! but maybe its already too late


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Magnolia
> 
> I did a System Restore but that didnt bring back the files unfortunately, but thanks for taking the time to make the suggestion.
> 
> Im hoping Xose or one of our other extremely Computer literate guys can help me out here! but maybe its already too late


OK. Ideally you have a memory stick, zip drive or external usb hard disk or D: partition or something that will allow you to NOT download this to your system drive.....

Xtreme | Downloads has a utility called PhotoRec 6.11+. 
This utility allows both file and partition recovery so be sure to use PhotoRec and not Testdisk. The ZIP file it downloads is 1526 Kb so won't fit on a 1.44 Mb floppy but no probs on a USB memory stick. Extract the directory "win" and its subdirectory "win\c" - STILL ON THE USB drive and not on the system disk.

Run photorec and check that the disk size it reports is correct - as it says on the screen. If all looks OK, proceed and good luck.

Goes without saying. Do a full backup before running anything like this. 

Also worth creating a restore point before running the above.

All I can say is that I've scaned it for viruses and other threats pre and post extract and it appears to be OK. The rating of the software is high with 12 votes on freeware Home - so the rest is really up to you.

Might be worth going down to your local software vendor and buying a copy of PC Tools. That has a good file recovery tool. Shouldn't cost too much and might help your OH keep the PC performing. Mind how you go though, easy to mess up registry and the like with things like these and an Admin account.

Good luck.

Xose


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

This happens regularly with customers I have Sue!

The good news is that I have a number of ways to retrieve the data....even if the PC has been formatted.

The bad news is that I'd need to be there to do it. I could give you links to get all the stuff you need, but certain things would need to be _done_ just to get them to run.

And even if you got the progs running you're likely to be totally lost when you go in to use them.

Best bet is to find someone nearby who's experienced with computers....someone that people recommend.

Once you find one, see if he's got the necessary utilities to do it.....if he hasn't I can send everything you need over to you.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Help is at hand in Nueva Andalucia if you can get there - or at least the PC there or if you can persuade Matthew to meet you in Estepona or Málaga. 

I'll PM you 

DO not use your PC any more than you need to.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Xose said:


> OK. Ideally you have a memory stick, zip drive or external usb hard disk or D: partition or something that will allow you to NOT download this to your system drive.....
> 
> Xtreme | Downloads has a utility called PhotoRec 6.11+.
> This utility allows both file and partition recovery so be sure to use PhotoRec and not Testdisk. The ZIP file it downloads is 1526 Kb so won't fit on a 1.44 Mb floppy but no probs on a USB memory stick. Extract the directory "win" and its subdirectory "win\c" - STILL ON THE USB drive and not on the system disk.
> ...


Thanks Xose .... I do have an external Hard Drive that I use to store films / music etc (shame I didnt put the bloomin pictures on there isnt it!!) .... appreciate all your help and advice.

Sue :ranger:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> This happens regularly with customers I have Sue!
> 
> The good news is that I have a number of ways to retrieve the data....even if the PC has been formatted.
> 
> ...


Its such a simple thing though to back these things up so I,m annoyed with myself for being so lazy !!!!! a harsh lesson learned.

I will have to wait until the weekend but will try and get someone to take a look at it.

Thanks again for your help

Sue


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Help is at hand in Nueva Andalucia if you can get there - or at least the PC there or if you can persuade Matthew to meet you in Estepona or Málaga.
> 
> I'll PM you
> 
> DO not use your PC any more than you need to.


I got the contact details Steve. Thanks, Sue


----------

